# October 2017 PE Results Survey



## justin-hawaii (Dec 3, 2017)

After you receive your results, can you please take a few minutes to fill out a survey?  This will help the future PE test takers get an idea on the references used, number of hours spent studying and which topics are difficult/easy.  

HVAC &amp; Refrigeration October 2017 PE Survey Link:  https://goo.gl/forms/lhQCu7Z5r6vyjWje2

Thermal &amp; Fluids October 2017 PE Survey Link:  https://goo.gl/forms/VrXYXjwsY5Ycpjv43

Machine Design &amp; Materials October 2017 PE Survey Link:  https://goo.gl/forms/gVXyLJ7RkJqzrcZB2


----------



## Saad85 (Dec 4, 2017)

I would like to tell you that finally I passed the PE thermal and fluid exam, I have already filled the survey . Thanks again for your support , also I recommend to take the engineering pro guide sample exam and guide to be resources during the exam


----------



## namod65 (Dec 4, 2017)

I passed HVAC on my first try! Thanks Justin! I filled out the survey. I used the NCEES practice materials, all of the PPI stuff, plus your study guide and practice test. I can easily say your material was the best of them all, and just as representative of the exam as the NCEES practice test.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 4, 2017)

Congratulations namod65!



namod65 said:


> I passed HVAC on my first try! Thanks Justin! I filled out the survey. I used the NCEES practice materials, all of the PPI stuff, plus your study guide and practice test. I can easily say your material was the best of them all, and just as representative of the exam as the NCEES practice test.


Congratulations Saad85!



Saad85 said:


> I would like to tell you that finally I passed the PE thermal and fluid exam, I have already filled the survey . Thanks again for your support , also I recommend to take the engineering pro guide sample exam and guide to be resources during the exam


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 4, 2017)

Here are the survey results so far.  I will post as we get more completed surveys.

*HVAC Survey: * 




*Thermal Survey:  *




*Machine Design Survey:*


----------



## Sebas (Dec 4, 2017)

justin-hawaii said:


> Congratulations namod65!
> 
> Congratulations Saad85!


Passed ME MDM. I bought your sample test 2 days before the exam, as last practice. I recommend it.


----------



## cetavion (Dec 5, 2017)

I passed the exam for Mechanical Thermal and Fluid. It was done on the first try.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 5, 2017)

Congratulations @cetavion!  More survey results below.  Please fill out the survey, if you haven't already done so.

HVAC &amp; Refrigeration October 2017 PE Survey Link:  https://goo.gl/forms/lhQCu7Z5r6vyjWje2




Thermal &amp; Fluids October 2017 PE Survey Link:  https://goo.gl/forms/VrXYXjwsY5Ycpjv43




Machine Design &amp; Materials October 2017 PE Survey Link:  https://goo.gl/forms/gVXyLJ7RkJqzrcZB2


----------



## andy10889 (Dec 7, 2017)

Passed HVAC first try (after two attempts at MDM)

The study guide was a HUGE help.  Filled out the survey.

Thanks!


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 7, 2017)

Congraulations @andy10889

Here are the survey results, but please take the survey so we can all get better data.  

HVAC Results:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zSQLtcWFRiHLap-L4O6S45I22Joi_pZ1XCXj_7XrJOY/viewanalytics

Thermal Results:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1f9HZAHS6r7MKqAGBiGR6afzBtRFTQiEb2fDOgtBu24Q/viewanalytics

Machine Design Results:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fXVrwIZ4hCPIrSqDSlenf_LMrhrTsXilPUmRh60t9Jw/viewanalytics


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jan 3, 2018)

I just published my analysis on the survey results to come up potential passing scores, pass rates as a function of study hours and pass rates as a function of years of experience.  

HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Survey:  http://engproguides.com/hvacsurvey.html

Thermal &amp; Fluids Survey:  http://engproguides.com/thermalsurvey.html

Machine Design &amp; Materials Survey:  http://engproguides.com/machinesurvey.html


----------

